# ONE thing I know for sure



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

ONE thing, people (but you can do however many posts ya want). Funny, sappy, weird, inscrutable...tell us one thing you have learned in life!


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...never force a fart.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 28, 2008)

If you're in love and it's always easy (i.e., no downs to go along with the ups), it isn't really love.


----------



## Donna (May 28, 2008)

Someone who constantly says, "trust me" really should never be trusted.


----------



## Tooz (May 28, 2008)

Don't try to fix fucked up people.


----------



## The Fez (May 28, 2008)

Lobsters do not stick to magnets.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 28, 2008)

When at the Department of Unemployment, if you state that you are willing to take "any job at any distance", there will be a position waiting for you at the Kettleman City Burger King.


... and if you don't accept it your unemployment benefits will cease.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 28, 2008)

Yikes, Stan.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2008)

The older I get - the less I think I know.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 28, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yikes, Stan.



The guy in line ahead of me warned me of that before I filled out my paperwork... I still remember what he said to this day. I got lucky. That was how I spent my 30th birthday BTW :blush: :doh:


The other piece of advice he gave me was to look at the job listings before filling out the part of the paperwork regarding my experience and how far I was willing to drive, or able to commute. If the job listings sucked and were sub-par to what I was qualified to do, make it sound like I was a "specialist" of some type and only able to seek employment within 5 miles or so (or "tune my experiences" to a good job in the listing...) I got out of line, checked the listings... they were all really low paying crappy jobs so I filled out that I was "label tester" only able to commute within a 5 mile radius.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 28, 2008)

Never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!

Oh, right, let me see. 

Probably being told "Dimensions is not a candy store and you are not a kid, so try not to pick up women on here like you're in one"


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...Michigan's climate sucks. I got flowers and stuff from the nursery, and left them in the car so they wouldn't freeze...it got so cold they did anyway.


I am not a happy gardener at the moment.


----------



## Zoom (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure... never tell the trolls in any WoW guild that they're being stupid and don't belong there... they could cause a mass exodus with their magical charisma aura.

(On the other hand, an empty guild would suit me just fine, as I would have sole and unrestricted use of FIVE bank storage tabs!)


----------



## goofy girl (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know, that when people say something mean and then say "JUST KIDDING!!"...they really aren't


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 28, 2008)

the truth always sets you free however hard it is

the best margheritas have more sauce than cheese

that which you judge you will one day become

in order to survive a species must form an equilibrium with its environment

everything can be beautiful if seen from a certain perspective


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure....some people don't read the directions.


----------



## CAMellie (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...you're NEVER too old to learn something new. No matter how "small", "trivial", or "insignificant" it might seem to others...learning new things is a gift to be cherished.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure: bad times don't last. Neither do good times. It's always changing.


----------



## Crystal (May 28, 2008)

Don't go with the "random roommate" selection in college.


----------



## Donna (May 28, 2008)

A guy who sends you flowers "just 'cause" and who brings you a dryer-warmed towel in the morning after your showers is a keeper.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Don't try to fix fucked up people.



Man that one took me YEARS to learn.... Tooz, we are NOT alone!

One thing I have learned is: Life is TOO SHORT to be unhappy. I try to live each day as if it's my last, drinking in EVERY moment.

Happiness comes from within. 

Chik


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 28, 2008)

The "green" Gold Bond powder should be used sparingly and with great care.


----------



## imfree (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that any
day you don't have to see a doctor,
a police officer, or a judge, is a 
good day.


----------



## KuroBara (May 28, 2008)

Duct tape does not fix everything, but what is does fix is fixed for life!!


----------



## CAMellie (May 28, 2008)

It IS worth dragging butt the next day to stay up all night talking to a special someone


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2008)

One thing I know for certain.....ummmmmm..... :doh:


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

If a guy tells you he's an asshole, believe him.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 29, 2008)

What goes around surely does come back around.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 29, 2008)

Beggin Strips dont actually taste like bacon. Im not saying they taste bad mind you, just not like bacon.


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Beggin Strips dont actually taste like bacon. Im not saying they taste bad mind you, just not like bacon.



I love you :blush:


----------



## Fascinita (May 29, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is... oh, KISS me, you fool!

:kiss2:


----------



## velia (May 29, 2008)

You can't apply logic to the actions of a crazy person. It doesn't matter how hard you try.


----------



## Crystal (May 29, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Beggin Strips dont actually taste like bacon. Im not saying they taste bad mind you, just not like bacon.




Best post of the thread.

*throws roses*


----------



## wistful (May 29, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that you must go by what people *do* and not by what they *say*.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 29, 2008)

I know this much is true...
(Spandau Ballet -- True)

-Rusty


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 29, 2008)

If you are intentional cruel to some one, you pay for it the rest of your life.

One smile can brighten some one's day.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 29, 2008)

ripley said:


> If a guy tells you he's an asshole, believe him.



Isn't that the truth. He knows himself better then anyone else!


----------



## bexy (May 29, 2008)

one thing i know for sure...i will never stop loving morrissey


----------



## Tina (May 29, 2008)

One thing I know for sure, when walking through a small space, my ass is always bigger than I think it is.



EvilPrincess said:


> The "green" Gold Bond powder should be used sparingly and with great care.


And avoid using it in certain areas...


----------



## ripley (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...people will surprise you with amazing kindnesses when you least expect them.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

People will tell certain things to their bartender that they won't tell to their undertaker


----------



## goofy girl (May 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> People will tell certain things to their bartender that they won't tell to their undertaker



Does anyone ever tell anything to their undertaker??  Would be kinda hard wouldn't it??


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Does anyone ever tell anything to their undertaker??  Would be kinda hard wouldn't it??



exactly the point! ;-)


----------



## angel-1 (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure... MESHUGGAH RULES!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure....I love my sisters, always. (even when they make me crazy)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> One thing I know for sure: bad times don't last. Neither do good times. It's always changing.


One thing I know for sure: bad times last longer... so cherish the short moments of happiness.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure

Everybody acts like a dumbass, sometime or another!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Treat others the way you want to be treated because what goes around sure as hell always comes around.


----------



## Carrie (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure... love really _is_ a battlefield.


----------



## Waxwing (May 30, 2008)

No matter how anti-social you're feeling, being around people you love will ALWAYS make you feel better.


----------



## ripley (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure: I love when Carrie posts. She doesn't do enough of it.


----------



## CAMellie (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...there is NEVER enough rep to spread around when I need it. :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

One thing I know FOR SURE - Karma IS a bitch and she comes back haulin' ballz!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> One thing I know FOR SURE - Karma IS a bitch and she comes back haulin' ballz!



Yea what she said!


----------



## Carrie (May 30, 2008)

ripley said:


> One thing I know for sure: I love when Carrie posts. She doesn't do enough of it.


One thing I know for sure: Ripley sure knows how to make a person smile. :blush:


----------



## JayInBuff (May 30, 2008)

If a product or business has to explicitly tell you it's "fun" it it's name or description, it's not that much fun.


----------



## CAMellie (May 31, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...the more you WANT to sleep the less likely you ARE to sleep


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2008)

Starve a cold, feed a fever.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2008)

There is always an equal/opposite reaction.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2008)

Can't fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Fascinita (May 31, 2008)

It ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## AnnaO (May 31, 2008)

One thing I know for sure: Happiness is a choice.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 31, 2008)

One thing I know for sure -

wanting something and needing something are two different things


----------



## CAMellie (May 31, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> One thing I know for sure -
> 
> wanting something and needing something are two different things



a-frigging-men


----------



## Suze (May 31, 2008)

one thing i know for sure?

ripley starts interesting threads


----------



## JayInBuff (May 31, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> It ain't over 'til it's over.



One thing I know for sure is Yogi Berra and Yogi Bear are not the same.


----------



## MissToodles (May 31, 2008)

Don't trust people who talk smack about others the first time you meet them. I also know for sure that people who constantly have a high friends turnover is a big honkin' red flag.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 31, 2008)

susieQ said:


> one thing i know for sure?
> 
> ripley starts interesting threads



OMG - I was thinking the same darn thing.

One thing I know for sure -

Great minds think alike.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 31, 2008)

If you feel like you have to cry, (for whatever reason), just friggin do it. You'll feel so much better when you're done.

and Bruce Campbell rules!!!!


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing I know for sure:

Kindness matters


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing I know for sure:

Unfortunately, love does not conquer all.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 2, 2008)

The hardest part of breaking up is losing a best friend.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 2, 2008)

ripley said:


> If a guy tells you he's an asshole, believe him.



And if he tells you he isn't, check references..._diligently!_


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> One thing I know for sure:
> 
> Unfortunately, love does not conquer all.



Nope, but it's a darned good start.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing I know for sure -

A fire extinguisher is something that you should have at your location BEFORE the need arises.


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 2, 2008)

The only two things you can count on...

Change....everything changes

-and-

It's better to have the shower curtain inside the bathtub then out.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing I know for sure: the mods here at Dims rock.


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Carrie said:


> One thing I know for sure: the mods here at Dims rock.



+1

--------------------------------------
One thing I know for sure: of all the modern conveniences, indoor plumbing is one of the best.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 3, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that addy-oh-day is ay-gay for Ruce-bay Ampbell-cay.


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

One thing I know for sure: I wish I were asleep right now...


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2008)

When a guy tells you he's an asshole, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Men and women use different definitions.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 3, 2008)

When a woman says "I love you and I would never hurt you" she means the exact opposite.


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> When a woman says "I love you and I would never hurt you" she means the exact opposite.



Or, she'd like to try, but doesn't quite have the skill to pull it off.

One thing I know for sure: I've been hurt far more by those who love me than by those who didn't.


:wubu::doh:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> One thing I know for sure is that addy-oh-day is ay-gay for Ruce-bay Ampbell-cay.



I still can't effin rep you, you simpleton!!!!!!!! 



frankman said:


> When a guy tells you he's an asshole, *it's not necessarily a bad thing*. Men and women use different definitions.



UH....What?  I don't where you're from, but where I'm from, I can honestly say that men and women pretty much use asshole in the same context. And it's never a good thing.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 3, 2008)

The one thing I know for sure -

clean, fresh water has no substitute.


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Mythik said:


> Or, she'd like to try, but doesn't quite have the skill to pull it off.
> 
> One thing I know for sure: I've been hurt far more by those who love me than by those who didn't.
> 
> ...



Another thing I know for sure: Love is definitely worth it. In fact, it's probably top of the list.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 3, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is ...it's a beautiful day


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 3, 2008)

There is nothing easy about taking off or putting on a wet swimsuit -


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2008)

Spring forward and fall back. Rob Peter to pay Paul. And when a guy tells you he's an asshole he's probably a great guy. (I think these should all count as one thing because they probably cancel each other out.)


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Spring forward and fall back. Rob Peter to pay Paul. And when a guy tells you he's an asshole he's probably a great guy. (I think these should all count as one thing because they probably cancel each other out.)



Kinda like matter/antimatter?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Kinda like matter/antimatter?



It's like the black hole of reason. Logic is dwarfed by the sheer number of sayings out there.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> It's like the black hole of reason. Logic is dwarfed by the sheer number of sayings out there.



A few I whipped up:

The spoils go not to the euphoric, but to the depressed.

In for a carp, out for a guppy.

If a grocer tells you he's out of lettuce, he's probably swimming in kale.


Like that?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 3, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...there are no guarantees.


----------



## imfree (Jun 4, 2008)

BigCutieCindy said:


> One thing I know for sure...there are no guarantees.



The truth, and well-said!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> A few I whipped up:
> 
> The spoils go not to the euphoric, but to the depressed.
> 
> ...



Sure. Those make plenty of sense and are good advice.

One thing I know for sure, putting the cart before the horse allows the horse to make a choice,


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 4, 2008)

"Ontogeny Recapitulates Phylogeny" ~ Intellectual Homer
Written on the floor in his own blood after being killed by Serious Homer. :doh:


----------



## ripley (Jun 4, 2008)

One thing YOU know for sure, santa, not one old saw you dusted off! 


You won't like me when I'm angry!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 4, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "Ontogeny Recapitulates Phylogeny" ~ Intellectual Homer
> Written on the floor in his own blood after being killed by Serious Homer. :doh:





ripley said:


> One thing YOU know for sure, santa, not one old saw you dusted off!
> 
> 
> You won't like me when I'm angry!!



Just for the record Rip, although your remark was to Santa, my above post was my way of getting around any objection to an earlier one that was apparently deleted for reasons unclear to me.


----------



## Friday (Jun 4, 2008)

If there's a way to fubar a situation, my employer will find it no matter how much extra effort has to be put into doing so (and you will pay dearly if you're fool enough to try and provide customer service).


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 4, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> When a woman says "I love you and I would never hurt you" she means the exact opposite.





Mythik said:


> Or, she'd like to try, but doesn't quite have the skill to pull it off. One thing I know for sure: I've been hurt far more by those who love me than by those who didn't.



The only people who *can* hurt you are the ones you love. Otherwise you don't care. Why love is always a risk...


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't get along with most people...especially girls.
(People like my mom's friends love mehh and previous boyfriends have always been at least 7 years older than me. It's weird because I'm so damn immature!)

Can someone please explain this??


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 4, 2008)

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2008)

"If you immediately know the candlelight is fire, the meal was cooked a long time ago."

:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

One thing that I know for sure ....

I need to learn to apply this more often ..... :doh:


"Nonreaction to the ego in others is one of the most effective ways not only of going beyond ego in yourself but also of dissolving the collective human ego." --- Eckhart Tolle


It's quite easy at times to "react" instead of "act" upon a troublesome situation.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 4, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "Ontogeny Recapitulates Phylogeny" ~ Intellectual Homer
> Written on the floor in his own blood after being killed by Serious Homer. :doh:



When I Googled this, it took me a while to realize that the Homer responsible for this quote was not the Greek poet guy but rather the yellow-skinned Duff-beer drinking guy. lol

Gena
-off to pass around more rep so some day I can rep Ernest again


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 4, 2008)

One thing I know for sure, is that time does not heal all wounds, you only learn to live with the pain.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 4, 2008)

one thing I know for sure, is I must spread some love around before giving it to BGB again


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 4, 2008)

yep..the opposite of love is not hate, it's indifference

took me a few years of living to understand that one



liz (di-va) said:


> The only people who *can* hurt you are the ones you love. Otherwise you don't care. Why love is always a risk...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 7, 2008)

one thing i know, is it's friggin hot today


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 7, 2008)

Love someone enough to let them go if they aren't happy.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 7, 2008)

When you have to eat, eat. When you have to hop, hop. When you have to pee, pee.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "Ontogeny Recapitulates Phylogeny" ~ Intellectual Homer
> Written on the floor in his own blood after being killed by Serious Homer. :doh:



What's sad is, I learned what the above saying means in college & still remember it.

One thing I know for sure is, the world is not fair. Don't expect it to be. Sometimes, evil or the bad side, wins unfortunately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2008)

Lifelong victims are the biggest assholes. Avoid people that feel sorry for themselves...they are a huge blackhole......


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 7, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that sometimes bad things just happen -- no reason, no purpose. They just occur and we're left to pick up the pieces the best we can.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

One thing I know for sure-

if it looks like a snake and it talks like a snake, it's a snake MaryJo, it's a snake.

anyone else remember Joey Buttafucco?


----------



## Donna (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is there is nothing more frustrating than someone who is willfully obtuse.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 13, 2008)

OTIKFS:

You can't teach a lobster to clip coupons.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...pain is contagious.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing I know for sure... what any given note is on an instrument when it's played just my listening.

Perfect pitch for the win


----------



## Leadfoot307 (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that History will repeat itself.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...more people care about you then you realize


----------



## olwen (Jun 14, 2008)

Love is easy, but you can't fix everything with love alone....showing it and sharing it is hard work.

Also, never trust a man who wears a huge pinky ring.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

How about a huge ring around his errrrrrrr..... oh wait, I better go to PM for this one


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 14, 2008)

The vast majority of people are evil and not really worth talking to.

Either that or I'm a bitter loner with no social skills. Take your pick.


----------



## Friday (Jun 17, 2008)

The vast majority of people are good, it's just that only the bad ones make the news.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

Time really does fly when you are having fun.

If you leave a clean, dark colored piece of clothing on your bed, the cats will be ALL OVER IT in a nano-second!


----------



## olwen (Jun 18, 2008)

You can't fix stupid.


....or can you?....


...no, no wait - you can't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> ....or can you?....
> ...



Do you know the difference between genius and stupidity?





Genius has it's limits......


----------



## Suze (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm really drunk right now...yey for free alcohol *logging off*


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

One of the things I've learned in life is how to fall gracefully. I'm a klutz, but my Mom made me take gymnastics lessons. So, I'll fall, but I'll look good doing it.


----------



## dragorat (Jun 18, 2008)

*The people of Dims ROCK my world!I loved you all(Well most of you.... )
*


----------



## Tracy (Jun 19, 2008)

The older I get - The better I get!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...once trust has been compromised...it's VERY hard to get it back in one piece.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> One thing I know for sure...once trust has been compromised...it's VERY hard to get it back in one piece.



Amen sister ^5 Someone rep her for me!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Amen sister ^5 Someone rep her for me!



Got her, for you and me.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Amen sister ^5 Someone rep her for me!





ashmamma84 said:


> Got her, for you and me.



Thank you so much.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Thank you so much.



Anytime, cupcake! :kiss2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 19, 2008)

Mossything's feet smell very strongly of onions.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossything's feet smell very strongly of onions.




One thing I know for SURE - TraciJo has some weird taste in Pate'! :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

One thing I know for sure -

when one eats too much cheese, one is very likely to become constipated.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossything's feet smell very strongly of onions.




Traci is a very jealous woman. This has to be the explanation. It is the explanation for any true statement. This, I know for sure. Now, I need the onion. I am off to make guacamole.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Traci is a very jealous woman. This has to be the explanation. It is the explanation for any true statement. This, I know for sure. Now, I need the onion. I am off to make guacamole.




Why don't you just put that kumquat back between your toes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that I'll never again try to remove a splinter from my finger on my own...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Traci is a very jealous woman. This has to be the explanation. It is the explanation for any true statement. This, I know for sure. Now, I need the onion. I am off to make guacamole.



Can an onion be used to ward off guacamole? Oops, I mean this I know for sure.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2008)

Another thing I know for sure and this is universal: a watched pot never boils takes one to know one old money new money opinions are like assholes shut your trap learn to love yourself wanna buy a watch? Cheap.


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2008)

Even someone who is truly your soul mate will occasionally make you desperately want to smack him upside his (or her) head. Fortunately, anything can be talked out if you refrain from the smacking and a sincere 'I'm sorry' can do wonders from either side.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 21, 2008)

One thing I know for sure: never take a loved one's existence in your life for granted. Cherish them *I love you, Sonja The Pirate Girl*


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2008)

That may be the single most important thing to learn in life CAMellie


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> Even someone who is truly your soul mate will occasionally make you desperately want to smack him upside his (or her) head. Fortunately, anything can be talked out if you refrain from the smacking and a sincere 'I'm sorry' can do wonders from either side.



I second this one. Definitely know this for sure.


----------



## ripley (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing I know for sure....unconditional love can cure a lot of what's ailing ya.

And my 4,000th post has my sweet girl in it, how cool is that?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> One thing I know for sure....unconditional love can cure a lot of what's ailing ya.
> 
> And my 4,000th post has my sweet girl in it, how cool is that?


The system forbids me from giving you Collie Rep.
But I would if I could.

 

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> The system forbids me from giving you Collie Rep.
> But I would if I could.
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Fixed.


Thanks! 

-Rusty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2008)

I got her, too, Rusty  Happy 4,000th, Rip!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Fixed.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I got her, too, Rusty  Happy 4,000th, Rip!



me, three!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

I learned that no one is promised a happy ending. It sometimes just happens.


----------



## olwen (Jun 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you know the difference between genius and stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There must be a fine line in there somewhere....


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> There must be a fine line in there somewhere....



Definitely Olwen... Isn't there a saying about there being a fine line between genius and insanity...? The proverbial idiot savant...





Santaclear said:


> Another thing I know for sure and this is universal: a watched pot never boils ...



That's true Santaclear... The watched pot never boils and smoked pot makes it go even slower... but getting the munchies helps pass the time.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is that:

You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose. But you can't pick your friend's nose. You have to let them be who they are and let them pick it themselves.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 23, 2008)

Another thing I know for sure, you will reap what you saw. :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 23, 2008)

One thing I know for sure, is that you can't always get what you want but if you try sometimes well you just might find you get what you need


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 23, 2008)

One thing I know, be VERY careful what you wish for....

...wishes DO come true!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 24, 2008)

is that when you're pushed .. 

killing is as easy as breathing







or is that .. "hugs come in many forms"

you know, the picture can be taken in so many ways

you only get a noogie from Rambo once?


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> is that when you're pushed ..
> 
> killing is as easy as breathing
> 
> ...



Until he rips your trachea out... no more noogies for that guy.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

One thing I know for sure...some people just like to argue for arguments' sake and will NEVER be swayed from their stance because that will just take away their reason for arguing


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

one thing i know for sure...is that im always being watched...by big brother the government or whoever.always being watched...


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)




----------

